# 9000 words over the weekend...



## Steerpike (May 6, 2013)

I was pretty happy with it. Went up to the mountains and stayed in a cabin with no internet connection and no cell phone signal. That helped. Some of the words were written from the spot where I took this picture:


----------



## CupofJoe (May 6, 2013)

Congrats!
For the writing and the location.
some years back Poppy Z Bright was asked for her best writing tip... "unplug the internet" was her reply


----------



## ndmellen (May 6, 2013)

9k...that's nuts...


----------



## Sparkie (May 6, 2013)

I'm planning on doing something similar this year.  I have relatives who own a lakeside "summer house" in Wisconsin.  No internet, no TV, nothing.  Good for writing.  I'll be heading up there for a week during NaNoWriMo, if I can swing it.

But 9K words in 72 hours?  That's badass.  Way to go, Steerpike!


----------



## Steerpike (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Good advice from Poppy. She's a great writer, too.

And, if I do say so myself, the writing was done between about 8 AM Saturday and 5 PM Sunday


----------



## Jamber (May 6, 2013)

Remarkable feat, Steerpike, and what a setting.
Oddly, I do better in noisy cafÃ©s. I'd be too tempted to fish where you took that shot!


----------



## Sparkie (May 6, 2013)

Jamber said:


> Remarkable feat, Steerpike, and what a setting.
> Oddly, I do better in noisy cafÃ©s. I'd be too tempted to fish where you took that shot!



Fishing will be my big distraction too, if it's not snowing.  If it is snowing, my distraction will be snowmobiling.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 6, 2013)

Congrats. 9K is a good weekend!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 6, 2013)

Okay… I was gonna resist to spare and MS members sick of me bringing up the wife and kids, but it's soooo relevant…

While I'm not sure if I can top 9K in one weekend, my record word count for a single sitting is ~6000 words in <6 hours. I typed them on December 28, 2007. I was at the Starbucks at the Queen Mary hospital in Hong Kong. What happened was my wife, who was on her 41st week carrying our first-born, told me to grab a coffee while she napped after being admitted. She said she'd call me when she woke up–or have me called if she was in labor. So I was in the middle of my first novel, had the laptop with me, and typed away. After I looked at the word count and the time, I checked my cell phone, wondering why my wife had slept so long in the afternoon. (It was evening at this point.) That's when I found out there was no reception at the hospital's Starbucks.

I live to tell the tale because my daughter was born on December _29th._ I didn't bring my laptop that day.


----------



## Jess A (May 7, 2013)

Epic, Steerpike and Legendary!

Sometimes a holiday is a good idea. I spent 4 weeks in China reworking an entire book and sorting out the map. I got more done there than I had in a long, long time. Probably because monsoons kept me indoors, and I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 7, 2013)

Jess A said:


> I spent 4 weeks in China reworking an entire book and sorting out the map. I got more done there than I had in a long, long time. Probably because monsoons kept me indoors, and I didn't have to go to work.


That's awesome! What part(s) of China were you in?

I've been to Shenzen and Kunming myself, but no Great Wall. I love Shanghai-nese food, which I had quite often when living in Hong Kong.


----------



## Jess A (May 8, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> That's awesome! What part(s) of China were you in?
> 
> I've been to Shenzen and Kunming myself, but no Great Wall. I love Shanghai-nese food, which I had quite often when living in Hong Kong.



At the risk of going off topic...I'm going to take this conversation to private message.


----------

